# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Liberal apo Konservator, i Majtë apo i Djathtë?

## Albo

Sondazhi i ketij muaji eshte shume interesant pasi eshte mbase hera e pare qe behet nje sondazh qe ka per qellim qe te hedhi sadopak drite se cfare bindje perqafojne shqiptaret kur vjen fjala tek problemet sociale, apo bindjet politike. Sondazhi nuk ka per qellim qe te tregoje se sa persona mbeshtesin nje parti te majte apo te djathte, por ka qellim qe te tregoje se si ju e pershkruani apo njihni veten tuaj. Dy pyetje ju shtrohen perpara:

*Si e njihni veten tuaj, si konservator apo liberal, te majte apo te djathte?*

*Perse mbaheni si liberal/konservator, cfare ka ndikuar qe ju te jeni te tille?*


Ju ftoj te merrni pjese ne sondazh dhe pasi te votoni, mund tu pergjigjeni edhe pyetjeve te mesiperme qe jane personale per secilin nga ju. Nuk eshte nevoja qe te komentoni mendimin e te tjereve, shprehni vetem mendimin tuaj. Pyetja e dyte ka nevoje per pak me shume meditim se e para, pasi duhet te mendoni per nje moment shkaqet e formimit te intelektit dhe bindjeve tuaja.

Albo

----------


## dodoni

Liberal i djathtë

Jam liberal sepse mendoj që bota është gjithmonë në zhvillim, në evolucion dhe konservatizmi vetëm se pengon këtë zhvillim, evoluim të botës në nivele më të larta. Pra, konservatizmi është një gjë që pretendon të ruaj, mbaj të vjetrën me çdo kusht në llogari të gjërave të reja. Po të ishin shumica e njerëzve konservativë, shumica e të arriturave shkencore, teknollogjike e në të gjitha fushat, nuk do ishin arritur. Sikur që po të ishin edhe më shumë liberal se ç'janë sot do të kishim më shumë zhvillim shoqëror e rrjedhimisht edhe shkencor, teknollogjik, e në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Bota po shkon drejt liberalizmit sepse është në interes të saj, është në gjenet e njeriut që kurrë mos të pajtohet me atë që ka por gjithmonë të arrijë shumë e më shumë. Kështu që, konservatizmi nuk do të ketë të ardhme. Përderisa asgjë nuk është perfekte, gjithçka gjithmonë ka vend për përmirësime, ndryshime dhe gjithmonë ka vend për gjëra të reja. 

Jam i djathtë sepse kam respekt, çmoj gjithë atë çfarë jam, dhe luftoj për të ecur para me hapa sa më të shpejt duke përfshirë gjithë atë çfarë jam dhe gjithë ata njerëz që i kam më të afërt, si familja, miqtë, njerëzit e gjakut, gjuhës etj.

----------


## abnk

Un jam konservator, besoj n'Zot, jam pro vlerave familjare, pro sigurise s'vendit, pro armeve, kunder abortit, kunder marteses mes dy sekseve t'njajte (jo kunder marredhanjeve, ajo asht krejt puna e tyne) etj.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Per vete jam konservator i moderuar. Pse? Sepse perpiqem te 'konservoj' vlerat qe kane qene me pare qofshin ato vlera morale, kombetare, fetare, etike etj etj etj.

Pse i moderuar? Sepse nuk jam fetar.

----------


## Dito

Une besoj jam krejt i pavarur nga bindjet e ndryshme pasi me pelqen ajo cka mendoj vete pa ndikime nga jasht apo teorira fikse.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Liberale e djathte ose e moderuar! 
Pse liberale, sepse besoj qe njeriu duhet te jete i lire dhe ta shrytezoje lirine e tij, dhe pse e djathte, sepse besoj ne individualizem si mjet per persosjen e njerezve, pse e moderuar, sepse besoj se cdo gje jashte ekstremeve eshte rruga me e arsyeshme per te pasur civilizim.
Shpresoj qe abnk ta kete kuptuar kete koncept mos te rri t'ia shpjegoj edhe une tani.

----------


## Lini

Ne ralle te pare eshte shume teme interesante dhe pergezimet te mija Albi per kete teme.

Te them te drejten, sa me shume te thellohesh ne ideologjite e ndryshme, aq me e veshtire eshte te identifikosh veten me ndonje ide, por per vete natyren time te mos indoktrinohem dhe te mos pranoj kurr dogma, mendoj se de 'Neue Mitte' , ose 'The Third Way' jane idete me pak te papranueshme per mua. 

Dmth edhe pse nuk eshte plotesisht e sakte, mund te them se jam liberal i majte (jo ne kuptimin qe ka marre ne shqiperi!). 

Eshte shume e rendesishme te  theksohet fakti se si jane lindur ideologjite e ndryshme. 

TE gjitha ideologjite jane lindur si reagimm ndaj nje zhivllimi shoaqeror ne nje periulle te caktuar. 

Liberalismi eshte lindur si force kundra pushtetit te Kishes, dhe ka marre shkendijen e pare mbas Reformimit ne shekullin e XVI, dhe njohja e arsyes, lirise dhe individit ishin arritjet e jashtzakonshme te kesaj rryme, kryesisht nen ndikimin e A. Smith dhe J. Smith. 

Kosnervatizmi eshte lindur si kundershtim i Revolucionit Frances ne 1789, krysisht nen idete konservative te Edmund Burke, dhe Socialismi eshte lindur si reagim kundra zhvillimit te eger te kapitalizmit ne shekullin e XVIII-XIX , dhe i sistemuar nen idete e Marx dhe Engels. 

Dhe qe ne viten '60 dhe sidomos mbas fundit te Luftes se Ftohte, ideologjite kane marre te pakten ne menyre formale nje goditje te forte. Tani ideologjite te tipit 'Katch All' jane me te pranueshmet ne kohet tona. Ndryshimet midis ideologjive te ndryshme jane shume te vogla. Edhe eshte gjithashtu e rendesishme te theksohet se brenda cdo ideologji ka rruma krejt te ndryshme, dhe per aryse strategjike detyrohen te bashkpunojne.

Pse jam Liberal i majte? Sepse jam per lirine e individit (liberal) dhe per materializimin e kesaj lirie kaq te qmuar (I Majtem, pra socialist). 

Sepse liria ne teori sikur liberalet ne menyre te verber besojne nuk ka asnje lloj kuptimi nese nuk krijohen mundesite qe ne menyre effektive te ushtrosh kete liri, tezen qe mbrojne te majtet. 

Jam i majte, sepse mendoj se arsyja cdo individi eshte me e rendesishma se cilado dogme filozofike apo fetare. Eshte e pamundur te mendosh zhvillimin e jashtzakonshem, te mendimit njerezor, shkencor, teknologjik.... pa guximin e te majteve, sikur dononi me te drejte e theksoj me siper. 

Mund te kete shume keqkuptime, sepse identifikimi ideologjik eshte jashtzakonisht relativ, varet nga KRITERET qe perkufizon idene tende, dhe keshtu ka shume interpretime te ndryshme te njejtave ideologji ne vende dhe situata te ndryshme. Dhe njekohesisht eshte shume e veshtire te tregosh se cila eshte e 'drejte'apo jo, sepse jane Essentially Contested Concepts, dhe nuk mundete te vertetohen ne menyre empirike.

Mendoj eshte me mire te parashtrosh kirteret qe te bejne te zgjedhsh nje ide te caktuar. 

The per shume arsye them se e majta e moderuar eshte ideja me e mire, sepse e djathta konservatore eshte nje tragjedi e vertet, sepse per to nuk ka zhvillim, sepse cdo gje e re eshte per definition e shterpe dhe e djallezuar, dhe e paparshikueshme. Mendoj nje konservati konsekuent nuk do te dilte fare nga shipa e tij. 

Shiko vetem ne USA, shiko thahtarine e populizmit te djathte, e jashtazakonshme si nje gje e tille mundet te ndodhe ne nje vend kaq te zhvilluar, ku fundamentalizmi fetar dhe neo konservativet kane marre kaq shume fuqi, pas margjinalizimit te tyre gjate luftes se ftohte deri tek sulmet terroriste te 2001. 

Dhe shiko se sa irracional, sa parokial, sa konservative munden te jete te djathtet, ku abortusi, martesa e homove, kekrimi shkecor jane akoma tabu! 

Keto jane me te verte kontradikta, qe ne nje te ardhme te afert ose do te ndjajne partine republikane ne dysh, ose do te rritet ne nje parti fahsiste sikur ne vitet '30. 

Mbase mund te jem larguar nga tema, po vetem doja te tregoja dicka qe nuk do te isha kurre. Dhe gjithqka eshte relative, dhe te gjitha idete kane anet pozitive dhe negative, po te duhet te zgjedhesh.

Si liberal i majte nuk di me te verte ku do te mund te gjeja veten ne spektrin politik shqiptare, po mendoj se liberalismi eshte rruga me racionale dhe me zgjedhshme per te ardhmen, por nuk do te thote se eshte e sigurte, se historia perseritet. Ku racionalizmi fiton mbi idete fetare, ku individi merr fatin e tij ne dore ne liri te mjaftueshme dhe kushte te pershtatshme te zhvillohet si njeri i denje, ajo eshte ideologjija ime.

----------


## manoklla

Liberal perjete.

----------


## Ryder

Kto etiketat mund te kene lindur per te klasifikuar, po kur perdoren, perdoren per te nenvleftesuar, kshuqe zakonisht s'kam qef ti ve shtampe vetes.

Sa per liberalizmin dhe te majten...ndarja e te majtes evropiane me komunizmin stalinist filloi qe te pakti Stalin-Hitler, me pas te lufta civilie spanjolle (kur Stalini braktisi komunistet spanjolle ne dore te Frankos) dhe deri te vrasja e Troskyt. 
Intelektuale te majte evropiane (si Willy Brandt qe u be me von kryeminister i RFGJ-se) u distancuan nga komunizmi sovietik qe atehere, dhe dalengadale deri ne ditet e sotme ndarja esht bere e plote, kshuqe per ata qe kan flashbacks, komunizmi i atehershem s'ka asnje lidhje me te majten e sotshme. 
Qe atehere karakteristikat e te majtes evropiane kane mbetur me shum te ideologjia e Marksit dhe Troskyt sesa te terrori i Stalinit. 
Ndersa konservatoret akoma jan per perkrahjen e korporatave miliardere, pushtetin fetar dhe per ekzekutimin e dynjase si ne mesjete.  
Duhet pas parasysh qe ideologjia liberale ka qen ajo qe ka triumfuar ne perendim ne shekullin e fundit sepse te kishte qen per konservatoret, femrat s'do te kishin akoma te drejte vote sot.

----------


## troptit

Tung!
 Personalisht jam krejtesisht i pavarur, per vete faktin se nuk mendoj t'i perkas apo me mire te kem ide  krejtesisht te njejta me asnje prej grupimeve te mesiperme. Pergjithesisht kam bindje te djathta persa i perket moralit dhe famijles dhe kombit, dhe rrolit te ndersjellte te zhvillimit te kombit dhe personit te cilit ai i perket. Por ne te njejten kohe nuk mbeshtes nje rrol teper nderhyres te shoqerise ne sferen private, ne menyre qe t'i lihet personnit nje hapesire e mjaftueshme per nje jete sa me te qete si themeli i nje zhvillimi paqesor te te gjithe shoqerise. Me hapesire te mjaftueshme nuk kuptoj nje liri pa kufi, por nje liri, qe cfaredo  personi i mundeson nje teresi fizike psiqike e morale, te njejte per te gjithe, ne kuptimin e hapesires e jo te perberjes brenda kesaj hapesire. Pra me fjale te thjeshta, "Lirija ime perfundon aty ku fillon lirija e tjetrit!", dhe njekohesisht ka vlere edhe pohimi i ndersjellte. Persa i perket shkences idete e mija qendrojne me afer polit liberal, por me disa kufizime sikurse shkenca nuk duhet te jete ne sherbim te vetvetes e s'duhet te harroje kurre qe fillimi  e fundi i saj eshte qenja njerezore, e cdo hap perpara apo ne ndonje rast edhe mbrapa , duhet te kete si qellim, permiresimin e jetes, pra te teresise fizike psiqike e morale te qenjes njerezore! Si perfundim mund te them se jam nje hibrid i quajtur koservator-liberal apo liberalo-konservator.  :uahaha:

----------


## beni67

*Konservator i moderuar*
Konservator - duhet te ruajme cdo gje te mire e te dobishme, vlerat dhe virtytet qe nuk jane gje tjeter vecse pervoja e brezave te kaluar.
I Moderuar - pranoj zhvillimin dhe perparimin kur kjo con ne permiresimin e shoqerise, kur kjo shkon ne nje hap perpara ( dhe jo shkaterrimin e saj ne emer te perparimtares dhe te zhvillimit )

----------


## Albo

Ne sondazhe nuk komentohet as replikohet mendimi i pjesmaresve. Secili jep mendimin e tij dhe voten e tij.

Nje mesazh per cdo antar.

Albo

----------


## StormAngel

Jam i pavarur dhe nuk i perkas asnje ideologjie politike.

----------


## xhi_xhi

> Jam i pavarur dhe nuk i perkas asnje ideologjie politike.


Jemi me një mendje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GoAheadEagles

ghithmone i djathte nqs duhet te ecim perpara

----------


## archangel_dz

nuk ka rendesi je liberal,liberal demokrat,konservator apo .........
mbi te gjitha duhet te jesh patritot.te duash vendin tend dhe bashkobasit.
po s'pate kete ndjenje patriotizmi kot je liberal,konservator apo demokarat apo........

----------


## saimiri-uk

Liberal i moderuar!!!
Me termin me lart nenkuptohet tolerance, emancipim, qendrese, mendje-kthjelltesi. Ne rradhe te pare duhet te respektuar dhe dashur njeriu; pa perkatesi nenshtetesie, grupi etnik, gjuhe ose cdo lloj rrace. 
Politikisht, me bindje anoj pak nga e djathta kjo per arsye sepse Partia Demokratike ishte e para parti opozitare, megjithese i nevojitet nje reformim rrenjesor. Gjithashtu edhe te majtes i nevojitet reformim total. Eshte e rendesishme qe politikanet shqiptare te kene qendrim qendror; dmth te marrin te mirat e te majtes dhe te mirat e se djathtes. Njeri nuk te detyron te dalesh si i djathte apo i majte. Gjithmone dicka ne midis qe eshte me e pershtatshme per situaten dhe te miren e pergjithshme. Eshte e rendesishme qe ne te ardhmen ne qofte se nje parti opozitare vjen ne pushtet te merret me teper me ekonomine, rritjen e standarteve te jeteses, sigurine etj. Dhe mos te behet neo-fashiste pasi kemi vuajtur gjate komunizmit dhe anohet teresisht ne ekstrem te djathte. Kjo do kishte pasoja serioze per kombin dhe do e vononte se tepermi "berjen e kombit". 
Per mendimin tim PD me njerezit e saj i kushtuan shume kohe injorimit te ish-komunisteve dhe dolen pak ne ekstrem te djathte duke harruar taskat me kryesore qe duhet te implimentoheshin ne demokracine e re. 
Rreth te ardhmes jam optimist megjithese zhvillimi do jete i ngadalte. Persa i perket "berjes" se Shqiperise nuk ka "berje" 100% perfekt dhe nuk ka vend ne bote 100% perfekt ku respektohen te gjithe kafshet, njerezit dhe cdo gje qe merr ose s'merr fryme. Gjithmone ka vend per permiresim dhe le te punojme drejt permiresimit, duke filluar nga vetja. 
Kujdes votues Shqiptar kujt ja jep voten. Cfare do ben kandidati per ju eshte me e redesishme sesa eshte biri apo babai filanit (oh rob zoti). 
Peace on Earth!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Eshte e vrtetete qe e Majta Shqiptare po kalon krize nen hijen e nje te kaluare katastrofike enveriste dhe nen hijen e PSSH qe duket se nuk i pershtatet fare emrit qe ka zgjedhur. Fatkeqesisht qytetari shqiptar e ka lidhur te majten me politikanet qe na qeverisin sot por e verteta eshte se e majta nuk ka asnje lidhje me kete sistem qeveritar nano-adhurues. Une jam mbrojtes i idese se Aristotelit se "njeriu nga natyra eshte destinuar te jetoje ne kolektiv" dhe isese se Rusos se "zhvillimi i kolektivit sjell zhvillimin/mireqenjen e personit". Sa me large kolektivit qe shkon njeriu aq me shume i afrohet asaj gjendjes qe pershkraun Aristoteli dhe Ruso si "njeriun fizik". Njeriu fizik eshte ai njeriu qe nuk ndryshon shume nga kafsha. Sic duket liberalizmi me keto reklamat si psh. "e drejta e personit" ose "beso te fuqite e tua" kerkon ta kthej njeriun nga nje pjesetar te kolektivit ne nje "njeri fizik" i cili vepron si kafsha, me kritere biologjike ose me qellime krejtesisht vetiake. Po sa mund te mbijetoje qytetrimi njerezor akoma nese njeriu mendon vetem per veten e vet dhe nuk mendon per bashkenjeriun??? 



shtese: per mua cdo veper njerezore perben veper politike sepse ka nje fare ndikimi, te vogel ose te madh, mbi shoqerine/kolektivin. Keshtu jam perkrahes i nje shteti te forte dhe te organizuar mire i cili bazohet mbi nje kushtetute qe mbron te drejtat e kolektivit, midis te cilave fshihen edhe te drejtat e njeriut/personit. Pra jam pro kufinjve qe shteti duhet te vej mbi personin kur veprimtaria e ketij te fundit vjen ne kundershtim me interesat e kolektivit. Kush dyshon mbi nje sistem te tille le te veshtroj se sa mire funksionon ky sistem ne vende si Franca, Gjermania, vendet Skandinave etj. te cilat i kan dhene me te vertretet nje kutpim me te gjere, per ta pasur zili cdo shtet i botes, fjales "demokraci". FLM

----------


## shirokas

une do te thosha se here pas here jam liberal i moderuar e po shpesh here jam radikal.Nuk e di nese ka ne Shqiperi parti radikale......une e di se ube ne Tirane nje takim para ca kohesh i partive radikale Europiane po me teper nuk di nuk kam njohuri...

----------


## titus

E ç'rendesi ka se çfare bindjesh politike kemi???Mos kane gje bindje politike politikanet tane te nderuar!
Me mire beni nje sondazh mbi gustot seksuale te ç'dokujt,do te ishte me fitimprures se sa keto sondazhe sa per te lare faqet ndonje pseudo intelektual te cilit i duken fjale te medha liberalizmi apo konservatorizmi apo ku di une...
Propozoj nje sondazh si per shembull:
1-Jam hajdut
2-Jam dakort me hajdutlleqet e nanos me kompani
3-Nuk do te vidhja dot kurre ne pushtet
4-Kushdo qe shkon ne pushtet behet hajdut

----------

